# My bar knocking Agility GSD...



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just in case there is any doubt why we have so many runs with the one knocked bar... this is from last Saturday.

BTW, THIS bar did NOT go down.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you say knee knocker... is that 24"? On the positive side she is trying to be as efficient as possible


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Efficient is right! Can't tell you how often I am running with her and hear the 'tick' of her hitting the bar. Sometimes it stays up. Sometimes it comes down. She does jump 24"

And if I'm yelling and flailing my arms around to turn her you KNOW that bar isn't staying up!!!


----------

